# emitter swap FENIX pd32 help. Affordable rate



## duro (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking for someone to swap the emitter on my fenix pd32 for an affordable rate. Please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## duro (Apr 25, 2012)

No one wants to do a fenix eh?


----------



## thslw8jg (Jun 3, 2013)

Any luck getting this emitter swapped?


----------



## CamoNinja (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356048-vinhnguyen54-Need-Modded-Work-2013-)


----------

